# Morphing container



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

One of my tads has popped his front legs today. I plan on putting all 4 in the same morphing container. I am going to use a 19Q sterilite sweater box. Is this acceptable and will the lid keep them in?

Thom O.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I used to just use a plastic shoe box with lid. I put a little water and some spaghnym moss then tilted one end up so they could climg out if they wanted. Any more I Have each tad in its own deli cup. When it pops its front legs I pour out all but a little water and the piece of leaf that each one has. It accomplishes the same thing which is to allow the froglet to climb out and not drown. Then when is has lost its tail and begins to climb the side of the deli cup I pour out the remainder of the water and the leaf and replace it with some damp spaghnum. this way I can keep track of each tad/froglet better also.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

inflight said:


> One of my tads has popped his front legs today. I plan on putting all 4 in the same morphing container. I am going to use a 19Q sterilite sweater box. Is this acceptable and will the lid keep them in?
> 
> Thom O.


What species are we talking about? This should keep in tincs and most of the larger frogs - might be a little risky with thumb froglets. If you go to Target they actually sell some with a gasket on the lid that will even keep in FF's!  Congrats on the froglets!


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

They are tarapoto imi's. I am growing them in fruit fly cups (32oz?), I suppose i could just keep them in their cups. I also have one of those round clear flimsy plastic containers(190oz i think) that the lid fits very tightly to , i found it a little while ago(will most likely use it instead)One tad is using his front legs, the others have yet to "extend" them. The one who is using his forelimbs, should he have the option of land NOW or like how long do i have? 
Iv'e come this far, I would hate for something to go wrong now! 

Thom O


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

When the tail is beginning to disappear you should put them in the morphing container. My personal experience is that Ranitomeya morphlings (like the Tarapotos) tend to climb very steep walls in stead of using the slope of the morphing containers. They are able to climb almost immediately after morphing. So check if the lid is on tight (of course, make sure there is somekind of ventillation...). Good luck, and congrats!


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

How important is ventilation? The round plastic container was what i got my froglets in. I'm not sure if they were grown in them or not but they had no ventilation and I ended up keeping them for a week in them. Should I poke small holes in it just to be safe or does it really matter? I am so excited that I keep looking at them every 10 minutes,lol.....I notcied one has considerably less spots and a very different body shape. Strange


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Just poke 4-5 holes in the lid with a thumb tack FROM THE INSIDE. That should be all the ventilation they need


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome thanks so much guys for the advice. Now to decide to put them together or not. Feeding one container seems easier than remembering 4, not to mention space. Man I'm excited! I want them to grow up NOW!

Thom O


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

4 in the same morphing container is OK. They don't eat while morphing, but use the energy of the tail they absorbe. When they've absorbed their tail completely, you should transfer them and then you can start feeding. IMO it's not so effective to feed in the morphing container, because the food drowns...
I've kept 4 froglets in the same grow out container, but I think if you have the opportunity it's better to give them all their own. That way you won't have any competition for food.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah you can put all 4 in the same container. Just keep and eye on them and when they lose their tails ( they will usually also climb the sides of the container at that time) its time to move them. You can still keep all 4 of them in the same 190 container for ease of feeding but I usually have all of my froglets seperate for a acouple of weeks while I monitor their eating. Then I may leave them in their own deli cup or move them to a grow out tank.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Here are some pics of what kind of things i setup. I'm thinking that if it's ok, i might just keep them in the cups they are growing in, once they come out i will remove water and replace with sphagnum...they are in the small (32oz?) fruit fly cup, i would use the lids with paper covering the holes. OR I can transfer all 4 into this bigger container and let them morph out and them remove water and replace with sphagnum and keep all 4 together in that container.
i do have 2 of the larger containers, so i could split them into pairs. Is the fruit fly cup big enough for them to live for a couple weeks? I'm leaning towards that so i can monitor food intake and just keep an eye on each one. Anyway~ heres some pics of what i have setup, let me know what ya'll think


----------

